# One of the Greats Has Gone; John Young has passed away.



## nuuumannn (Jan 7, 2018)

Nasa Astronaut John Young has passed away:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qBb_iKZbGM_


I met Young once; he visited the museum I was working at and I got to walk around with him whilst he talked about rockets, which I was supposed to be showing him! Great guy.

R.I.P.


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## The Basket (Jan 7, 2018)

John Young.
Gemini and Apollo.
Twice. Sad that the number of moon walkers are getting thinner each year. It's part of history dying.


----------

